# New Boat Opinions?



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

So I have been new boat shopping on line mainly looking at the Lund 1775 Impact, StarCraft 176 Super fisherman, Starweld 1800. My main usage would probably be Erie Perchin and walleye trolling not venturing to far offshore. I guess my question is does anyone have any of these models or know someone that does and there likes and dislikes. Thanks for any info.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a lund pro V 1775 1993 yr bought new. and its been great ,been to erie and handles good ,has a 115merc and a T8 yamaha.most my fishing is inland lakes. if your going to erie get some thing with high sides. I,m a old guy I like to stay dry.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

If it was me I would go used & maybe a little bigger (18'-20') the price would be close & you would have a lot more boat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I owned two Lunds, a 16 footer and a 17.5. Both were reliable boats but hard wet ride. I bought a Starcraft 180 Superfish and love it as it has a much smoother ride and is semi dry. The 176 Superfish would serve you well also.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 20 ft starweld , has high side been a great boat for Erie


----------



## ep0981 (Jul 5, 2006)

Expect to fix leaky rivets if it is a Lund.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a 2013 Starcraft 196FM its very deep and wide it has a 150Merc. 4s . So get all you can afford with out breaking the bank. You cannt go wrong with a starcraft. I had a 1995 190 starcraft before this one and it worked great also.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 2001 176FM. Great boat. I love it. Does just fine on Lake Erie. If i had my time over only thing i would do different is i would have gone with the 196FM for the extra room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

LUND LEAKY RIVETS???? I,ve had three lunds ,still have my pro V 1775 1993 its been to the east coast, to the west coast, and most the lakes inbetween , NEVER HAD A LEAKY RIVET IN ANY OF THEM>


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> LUND LEAKY RIVETS???? I,ve had three lunds ,still have my pro V 1775 1993 its been to the east coast, to the west coast, and most the lakes inbetween , NEVER HAD A LEAKY RIVET IN ANY OF THEM>


Maybe not but the transom will rot out eventually (if it hasn't already) 

Guys on walleye central are seeing shot transom's on 07's can you imagine still paying for a boat you got new and the transom is bad?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

no, on three lunds no transom rot either.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> no, on three lunds no transom rot either.


What year are your Lunds? If you have pre 2006, you should be in good shape. The quality and guarantee of the product has suffered under the new ownership since 2005.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

so thats the problem, wondered why all the bad lund talk, mine 1993,, 1999,, and a 1988.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> If you have pre 2006, you should be in good shape. The quality and guarantee of the product has suffered under the new ownership since 2005.


That's a shame.
The 18' Lund Fisherman is a very capable boat.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> so thats the problem, wondered why all the bad lund talk, mine 1993,, 1999,, and a 1988.


My buddies 95 rotted out about 5 years ago it was Tyee model. 

With boats, if there is wood it WILL rot its only a matter of time. I know some manufactures encapsulate the wood inside the transom so that won't rot if I'm not mistaken that's how Grady does it. Aluminum boat are VERY prone to water damage, floors, decks, bows, transoms, you name it.


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jan 22, 2014)

Look at Alumacraft too.


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, headed to boat show keeping options open new,used.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

my 2 cents....before 2000 lund were a GREAT boat, really no isuues, im sure every boat has their minor problems but overall a great boat, now after 2000 a different story when Brunswick bought them out, leaky rivets, rotted transoms due to caps poorly being sealed, seat issues, wiring issues, so if you were to buy a lund id buy one before 2000, also it depends how you maintain a boat with a wooden transom like kevin said, wood will rott eventually especially if not sealed the right way, in my opinion some of the best boat manufacters like grady white, arimas still use wooden transoms and really never have issues


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

Well the stars aligned and I picked up my friends 1992 Grady White 175 Spirit. Thanks again everyone for your inputs.


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a 2014 Starweld 1800 DC

I'll chime in here just because I own one and love it...

Starweld by Starcraft 1800DC with a 135HP HO Etec... EFI Suzuki Kicker...

They also offer a 20 foot version...

Can't speak of how it handles big water but it is an excellent all-around machine...

Not sure what you want to do with it but here's my version of what it can do for you...

I equipped it with the 135HO Etec (It's a De-Tuned 150 6 Cyl--148HP at the prop shaft)
Terrova 80lb w/I-Pilot 60" Shaft
Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2 Touch on Dash in Ram Mount
728 Bird up front in Ram Mount (Came Standard)
30A 3 Bank Charger
Suzuki EFI Kicker Tapped to 27 Gal Main Fuel Tank
Bimini Top (Lifesaver in the heat)
Panther Steering Kit Linked to Main Engine
Soon to be I-Troll installed

Top Speed is right at 50MPH with BOTH Livewells full
We ski, tube and kneeboard (Kicker is removed in 5 minutes due everything is set up for quick disconnect)
Rear bench drops down into casting platform for casting
Bow cushions removeable for casting platform

I fish Muskie, both trolling and casting...We fish bass and walleye...We hit crappie hard in the spring...This thing does everything you could possibly imagine doing EXCEPT allow 2 people casting off the front platform (It's only 18 foot long)... 

Here's a picture with Rear Bench Seat down for Casting Platform...


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

What prop are you running? I have the same motor, but only able to get 40mph. I also have to have everything perfect - jackplate and trim. My current prop is a 15 pitch. I'm thinking of moving down to a 13. My RPM's are low, unless every setting is perfect - last time out, I was running about 5100 rpms. I have a 19.5' custom aluminium boat.


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

Standard 15 3 Blade...I don't even pay attention to the Tach...I trim out until I see max MPH movement and leave it be...

My boat is 2 foot shorter and is only 1200# Dry also...

That's a Bad A** Engine...Smooth, quiet, Top Notch Hole Shot, great fuel economy and easy on Oil...


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I misread your boat. I thought that you had a 20' boat. I think my boat is a little heavier... I do need to get those RPM's up.


----------

